# Does anyone lease out their horses?



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had some people show interest in leasing out several of my horses, and I'm not sure if I want to do it or not. Does anyone have any experience leasing out horses, or do you lease now? If I do this, I want to be sure of the right fit for both horse & rider. Any info or advice will be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My trainer leases out all her horses, well a few of them right now. I am leasing one of them, Candy. 

I deffinitely agree that you have to find the right lessor for each horse. Just watch them the first few times they ride, and come out to the barn, watch what they do, and there 'ways'. Just make sure that you have a set code of rules if you want them, make nothing be verbal, everything should be written down. Thats just my opinion though. I think its just safer in the long run for you.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I was leasing a percheron for a while (I still ride him) and you do need to ensure its a good fit. There are a lot of unreliable people out there as I have seen at our barn. Once you get a good fit though it can be a great experience for both leaser and horse. I take care of Duke as if he is my own.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I lease out my pony. I keep doing training rides on him so he increases in value, they pay for his bills and pay a lease fee so I make money, they get an adorable pony... it's a win win situation for us all!  The girl who leases him is a girl who's been lessoning at our barn for years. She's very very responsible and loves him like her own. Since she keeps him at my barn I can keep tabs on him (not that I really need to with her). It just worked out really well for us but I know that's not always the case. I probably wouldn't lease him outside our barn unless I was very familiar with their trainer.


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd have to say that the fit of the rider with the horse overall, how experienced the rider is, and also how the rider as a person is. I know at my barn, besides the boarder's horses and lesson horses, the owner has a lot of horses she leases out. However, she doesn't really care too much about any of what was stated above. Most of the riders really aren't responsible, and since it isn't "their" horse, they don't really care as much. There was one girl who leased a horse across from my own and she was deathly afraid of him. Because of that she was barely ever down at the barn, and if she was, she would have to have one of the trainers there lead him for her because of her timidness. 

I'm not against the idea of it, but you just have to be really careful about how the horse fits the rider and the people that you choose. :]


----------



## strega (Sep 27, 2009)

I have leased horses on property but had a very bad experience leasing one off site. I leased him to a friend of a friend and thought he went to a wonderful situation, got him back that winter starved to death with his mane cut off (hes an arab).. so it can work, just do monthly check ins.


----------

